# Anyone else having this problem?



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Almost every day when I'm merrily browsing the "New Posts", I click on the next page and get this message: "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

Usually this happens when I'm 2-3 pages into New Posts. At the bottom, it might be showing 15 pages. If I try to reload and start over, I can only access one page.

Any suggestions? I'm normally running Firefox for my browser.

Thanks,
Mike
:?


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

Yes, it happens to me sometimes as well; like you said, usually when there a lot of new threads spanning across several pages and you take too long to go from one page to the other. _I think _what happens is that by the time you finish reading posts from the first page and navigate to the next page, the vbulletin system marks them having read as you have had the list open for quite a long time and hence there's nothing to show for the next page as they've all been marked 'read' by the system. I think the system marks the new threads 'read' (ie no longer new) after listing for a certain minutes (say 15 minutes?)

So what I generally do is, quickly open all threads I'm interested in several windows (in Firefox) and thus finish reading the 'new posts' list before it times out. And then I read the individual threads in their own window at my leisure. I sure do end up with a lot of windows in Firefox !


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess I'm a slow reader.  But that seems like a huge pain in the butt. I usually keep the forum open and come back to it when I have a few minutes. I hope there is a solution out there.


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

DaddyRabbit said:


> I guess I'm a slow reader.  But that seems like a huge pain in the butt. I usually keep the forum open and come back to it when I have a few minutes. I hope there is a solution out there.


Its not as hard as it sounds. Its quite quick. You just go through the 'new posts' list and for every thread you want to read, right click on it and say 'open in new tab' (in Firefox). Then you can read the individual threads at your own time.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

The forum software is set to log you out after a certain amount of 'inactive' time. If you're say, logging in in the morning and then going to grab a cup of coffee or breakfast, and then reading the newspaper, etc. without refreshing any pages or clicking links then the software logs you out automatically. However, if you're actively clicking links (from one page to another) then this shouldn't be happening. I believe there's a way in the User CP that you can change how new posts/threads are marked as read. Typically the software assumes that every time you login you read everything that's of interest since you last logged in. There should be a way to change this to where you manually have to mark them all as read instead. 

Best,
Chris S


----------

